# Any chance?



## Samwell (Aug 14, 2008)

I currently studying applied business, English and Politics and I plan to do Politics and International Relations at university and continue to do a masters degree.
Would it improve my chances if I continued at university to do a masters degree?
Would it improve my chances if I did a totally different course at university?
I am also considering Canada as I love both countries and dislike England.

Thanks,
Samwell


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

If it was good enough for Clinton, it's probably good enough for you.
FULBRIGHTONLINE.ORG

Networking is the key at your rung on the ladder!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

While your potential immigration is a long way down the road, liberal arts degrees are the most common in the US, and master's degrees are, in many cases, what liberal arts graduates do when they can't find jobs. So Canada would probably be a better bet.

One option, if you can afford it, would be to do your masters in the US.


----------

